# 1911 Help



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Im considering a 1911 as a Christmas gift to myself and would like to keep the purchase cost 1k or less. Ive shot friends before and like how they feel and shoot. Ive done google research and it seem reviews are all over the place. Im looking for pointers as, SS vs Carbon (i like the look of SS), will going with a cheap version of high end cost the same after upgrades, Colt vs Ruger vs Springfield, etc? Below are a few of what im looking at. Any thoughts are appreciated.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ducts_id/76601/Ruger+6700+SR1911+8+1+45ACP+5"

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ld+PX9151LP+1911+Loaded+7+1+45ACP+5\"+Package

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/..._id/36291/Colt+O1991+1991+Series+7+1+45ACP+5"

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...d/55899/Colt+O8011XSE+XSE+Series+8+1+45ACP+5"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The old original John Browning Colt has been around for years. There is newer stuff out there and probably some improvements but you see, I am old and stuck on the tried and true 1911.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

You should also check out Kimbers in that price range.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have 1911's from Colt, Kimber, Remington, RockRiver, Ruger, Sig, and SW. Of all of those, the tightest and most accurate one (outside the RockRiver which is an expensive custom wad gun) is the Remington in stainless. It was in the bottom third of all of those cost wise. I think they deserve a look, really a good value and well built.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a Sig 1911, one of the best 1911's ever made. You can't go wrong with any Sig, but the same can be said of any quality firearm.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I own a Sig, Remington R1 stainless two tone, Ruger, Citadel, Colt Commander and now a new S&W 1911 SC commander. 

I think the Ruger and the Remington R1s are a great value. The Sig is my rail gun/nightstand gun. 

I like the Commander size 1911's these days. I have one Ruger 1911 Commander size left in the store. $628.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought my 1st 1911 this yr, >Colt Defender< I'm liking it so far, gave a bit over 9 for it.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

There are too many to choose only one. I have Colts and Kimber and both have shot will for me. Being that I sold one of my Kimbers a few months ago I figure it is about time to get another 1911. Looks like you are wanting a governement model and all of those you have links for look nice. Being that I only have one full size which is my Blued Colt 1991 I have been considering getting one in SS. A Kimber or Springfield are probably the two on the top of my list.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Colt! They hold their valu.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't look at your links, but know that not every manufacturer uses the same specs. The guns may look alike, but they are not. Kimber uses proprietary sight grooves, so you have to buy a kimber specific sight. There are multiple styles of sight grooves that may effect your choice of upgrading the sights. Also, kimber barrels are not standard lengths in many if not all of their 1911's. These issues limit your upgrade options and add additional cost. It pays to know if what your buying is an exact clone that uses common interchangeable parts, or if it is proprietary and uses non standard parts. Some manufactures use mim (Pot metal) parts in their standard builds, that doesn't mean the gun is junk, but may cost more if you want to upgrade to more quality parts. Some manufacturers use different extractors that some think are better than the originals. you can also find different slide profiles from various manufacturers, but even with the different profile, you may still be able to interchange standard parts. The selection and configurations are almost endless. Determine what you like, research the gun and then look for the right deal. Post some photos when you get you 1911.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

check out PARA's...great pistols at great prices! I love my Expert!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, seems to be no complaints about any listed that should be steered clear of. I'm guessing it's more about personal preference?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TWHJ28 said:


> Thanks for the replys, seems to be no complaints about any listed that should be steered clear of. I'm guessing it's more about personal preference?


Yup! Plus how much money you wanna spend.


----------



## mateo270 (May 28, 2010)

*Colt*

I'm definitely not an expert, but thought this was worth mentioning.

Colt is offering a $100 rebate for model O1991 purchased thru the end of the year. Sweetens the deal for a colt, for sure. I am waiting for my first Colt 1911 to be delivered and plan on using this.

http://www.colt.com/Rebates


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Had an old Marine uncle that taught me to shoot and love the 1911.
He made the beach landings on Guadalcanal Iwo Jima and Okinawa. 
When we would go to the Army Navy store used to be wash tubs of 1911's.
He would pick them up and shake them. If they rattled a little he would say son 
that is a gun you can fight with. If they didn't he would say boy that pistol will
get you killed when you need it. Said that will jam on you when you are in sand or mud or dirty. 
I still today check to see if they have some play in the slide.
Could come a day when you wont get to use a range clean gun.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got this Colt..just about twice as old as you are....

Still goes 'bang' every time....


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

I have quite a few 1911's if you can get past brand snobbery 
the Rock Island makes a very good budget 1911.
I have plenty of safe queens. I have a Rock in the truck if it get's 
stolen I am not crying like a school girl over one of my Colt's..


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Check out STI line...Especially the Trojan.. http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-trojan/
or the Spartan http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-spartan-v-2/


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

That Trojan is very nice, lil out of my budget though


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Check out Desert Eagle's 1911

It will fit your budget, has a crisp trigger, extended beaver tail and a few other extras.

It's made in Isreal...but hey, they have been killing each other there for a while, so they must know something.

As parts wear down, replace with Wilson and Ed Brown....

Mine is a beater....and very accurate


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Muddskipper, i have thought about the Desert Eagle, then i saw this


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Pretty good info. below from a poster at another forum I frequent.

https://www.1911addicts.com/threads/buyers-guide-for-all-you-1911-addicts.511/


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

TWHJ28 said:


> Muddskipper, i have thought about the Desert Eagle, then i saw this


I like his ruger... And I would of gotten one ....but the Desert Eagle did not have a one yr wait ....at that time

Mine does not rattle...and is worth every penny....I also own a Colt at twice the price


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a tough decision for sure, i like all of them. I may just go with the Springfield,Remington or Ruger leaning more to the Ruger. Next one will be the Glock 21, (not 1911)


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just for comparison, I got a Glock 21 from Front Sight about 5 years ago when I went there first time. I never cleaned it before shooting, put well over 500 rounds in the first 3 days without a single problem. Cleaned it a little that night in hotel room, put another 500 rounds the next 2 days without any more cleaning. It was getting real gritty, but still worked every time and still more accurate than me. It now has well over 3,000 rounds through it with no hiccups, ever. It's on my nightstand with a laser on it and will always be the first thing I reach for if I need one.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't rule out the Gold Cup. They shoot and hold their value extremely well. Should be around your budget if you take your time and find a good used one.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I love my TI Spartan.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

If you are just heart set on the 1911, the Kimber TLE is a good pistol, a lot tests and it is going strong. However, if you just want a .45, go with the Glock 21,


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a stainless Springfield Loaded like the one in your link except it is ported. Never had a problem and never had anyone shoot it that didn't love it. Wife is a deputy and took it to the range to try it out when she was practicing for qualification and every deputy out there fell in love with it - thought I wasn't going to get it back so I won't let her take it any more.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a Sig Remington Springfield and Taurus. I shoot baseballs for practice and they all work great and plenty accurate. The Sig desert is my go 2.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Another thing to consider when purchasing is it mil-spec
You can completely change out all the springs for less than 20 bucks
and have it running like new. Secondly if you have more than one you could scavenge 
one or the other for parts if need be.
I wouldn't call myself a preper. This country is more divided today than when
we went to war with each other IMO.
Again IMO we are just one crisis away from things getting nasty and messy.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

45 Auto Mag ! LOL Reach out and touch someone...


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

scwine said:


> Pretty good info. below from a poster at another forum I frequent.
> 
> https://www.1911addicts.com/threads/buyers-guide-for-all-you-1911-addicts.511/


another good site is: www.1911forum.com


----------

